# Making M&P bars into liquid soap



## mommyscott6 (Jan 1, 2015)

I have several M&P bars that the color and scent didn't stay (one of my first attempts using coloring and scents that I had never used before).  Is there a way that I could reprocess my bars to make liquid soap?  I am just worried that I won't be able to make the soap back into a loaf that will look pretty.  Also, would the soap be fine if I added more scent into it?


----------



## FGOriold (Jan 3, 2015)

If you try to take bar soap and turn it into liquid soap, you usually end up with a very snotty type texture due to the NaOH used for bar soap and the SFIC melt and pour (I am not familiar with other bases) instead of KOH being used. 

Have you considered taking your "ugly" soaps and felting them? Felting Soap is quite easy and does not cost much to do, just a bit of wool roving, a nylon stocking (that is what I use, others use bubble wrap or netting) and some time. You can felt over melt and pour soap or cold process soap.


----------



## lisamaliga (Jan 3, 2015)

mommyscott6 said:


> I have several M&P bars that the color and scent didn't stay (one of my first attempts using coloring and scents that I had never used before).  Is there a way that I could reprocess my bars to make liquid soap?  I am just worried that I won't be able to make the soap back into a loaf that will look pretty.  Also, would the soap be fine if I added more scent into it?


You can remelt it and add more fragrance. Depending upon what color you used, don't worry about it as you can consider it a learning experience regarding those colors/scents. On the bright side, you'll have a nicely scented soap loaf!
Hope this helps!


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jan 3, 2015)

There's a recipe on nature's garden for making gel soap as well


----------



## mommyscott6 (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you for the suggestions.  I have never felted soap, so that intrigues  me.  I am thinking I am going to have to melt them down.  Thank you for your help.


----------

